# Where to buy Captive bred salamanders?



## Highlander (Jul 24, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone knew of any dealers or individuals that sold Captive bred Tiger Salamanders? Any info would be very much appreciated.


----------



## crashergs (Jul 24, 2006)

www.markmlucas.com

and

www.undergroundreptiles.com

i would go with wild caught, they are hardier.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you very much! The thing is though, I would go with wild caught but in my opinion too many of the amphibians(including those from North America) are being collected without much thought to the effects on their populations.


----------



## boidaddic (Jul 24, 2006)

Heres several websites that you'll likely find a breeder on...

www.kingsnake.com
www.faunaclassifieds.com
www.reptileauction.com

Peace, 
Eric


----------



## Ganoderma (Jul 25, 2006)

Highlander said:
			
		

> Thank you very much! The thing is though, I would go with wild caught but in my opinion too many of the amphibians(including those from North America) are being collected without much thought to the effects on their populations.



good on ya!  especially with tiger salamanders!  soem things are jsut better to buy cb with due to unknown wild stability.


----------



## Barbedwirecat (Jul 25, 2006)

Honestly, I remeber doing a science project with these guys in elementary school, seeing if the land/water had and corolation to their metamorphasis. SideNote: It actually did. And the one that my mom found walking down the hallway covered in fuzz was pretty funny.

I got a bunch of them from a BAIT STORE of all places. They are sometimes sold as mudpuppies (Which are a entirely different non metamorphasizing*big word* salamander) but this was awhile ago like 14 years so.....
It wouldn't hurt to look into it PLUS you would be saving some from being hooked all the way through the body and dragged through the water repeatedly. Don't get me wrong, I like to fish too....but I use fake bait and worms with barblesshooks and catch and release. 

Much luck on your searching!


----------

